# Looking for a brief cabin charter in Sweden August 2011



## fmsKFQ (Jul 4, 2011)

We are two people (no big boat experience but hoping to learn). We'd like to take a cabin for a few days in August 2011, for a brief trip ideally out of Stockholm. This seems to be too short and too small a trip to fit the usual charter process. Any advice or contacts would be very helpful. Thanks


----------



## Christian Winkler (Jul 14, 2011)

*Found something for you*

Hello fmsKFQ,
in a german speaking forum I found a boat with available cabin from swedish east coast sailing to the north of Germany from 28. August to 10th of September. No commercial interest but sharing the costs. To install contact you should send an email to me (see profile) and I will forward it to these people. (I´m still not able to send PM´s yet, but I think I´m close to reaching 20 posts and after that it should be possible)


----------

